# Daily/Hourly upload limit?



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 27, 2015)

i Googled it, i checked the FAQ and asked a couple of users and still no definite answer. i just want to make sure before i start uploading something big.
i plan on uploading a large project of 60+ pages of comics in JPG format at roughly 700x1000px. No clue what filesize (i'm on mobile, away from my PC). i aim to post them all in one day, one right after the other with copy & pasted descriptions. They'll all be going into my "scraps" as they're being posted for critique. Also, how long do you suppose it'd take to post them all if i'm a fast clicker and get a pattern down? :V
i'm also a relatively new user with only a single posting so i don't wanna get flagged as a spam poster.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Feb 27, 2015)

There's no such limit as far as I know, but uploaders must wait 60 seconds between a submission and another.
Considering that your project is a comic and that obviously implies you're not going to upload the same image over and over again, that should be enough for it not to be mixed up with a spam attack, I think.


----------



## StormyChang (Feb 27, 2015)

the suck thing is, unlike almost every other art website out there.. we don't have bulk upload.. that would be a great thing for large projects like this.  when uploading on fa, you do have to wait roughly 1 minute between each upload.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 27, 2015)

Please do not post a 60+ page project in a single day, as that would violate site policy:


> COC 1.11 - Do not flood.  Flooding is when you upload more than 10 submissions or 5 journals in a 24 hour period.


There's also a built-in flood protection system in place that prevents submissions from being uploaded in too close succession; I can't recall offhand what that is, I think 60-90 seconds or something like that.


----------



## StormyChang (Feb 27, 2015)

not asking this to sound like an asshole, but i'm legit curious.
why is this a cap, when other art sites allow for bulk uploads and such?  is it just cause the code/servers/memory can't take it? or is it more a personal preference of admins/mods?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 2, 2015)

Damn. Looks like i might be uploading 10 at a time over the course of a week? i wonder if i just tried to post an 11th if i'll be stopped or notified cuzz it sounds like it might just run on the honor system. Guess i'll know once i start posting, huh? Soon as these last few pages are done it's all going up one page at a time!


----------



## StormyChang (Mar 2, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Damn. Looks like i might be uploading 10 at a time over the course of a week? i wonder if i just tried to post an 11th if i'll be stopped or notified cuzz it sounds like it might just run on the honor system. Guess i'll know once i start posting, huh? Soon as these last few pages are done it's all going up one page at a time!



probably not.  no one is gonna sit and count.  i've seen people upload tons of stuff over the course of the day without any trouble.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 3, 2015)

> COC 1.11 - Do not flood.  Flooding is when you upload more than 10 submissions or 5 journals in a 24 hour period.


Oh, it may be due to the fact that I never posted more than 4 a day, but I never noticed this. When was this rule added? I don't recall seeing it the time I registrated.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 3, 2015)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Oh, it may be due to the fact that I never posted more than 4 a day, but I never noticed this. When was this rule added? I don't recall seeing it the time I registrated.


In this exact form, with the last CoC update, which would have been last July. 
I know there was some form of flooding rule prior as well, but I can't recall when they would have been implemented, or even for sure if they existed back-to-back.


----------

